# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns > Liberty Campaign Evaluation >  Campaign Evaluation: Chris McDaniel (U.S. Senate, R-MS)

## Bryan

This thread is intended to be a collection point of the strong pros and cons of any potential liberty candidate / campaign that is being discussed / promoted on the forum. You are welcome to post both positive and not-so-positive attributes about the candidate as they related to their position on supporting liberty as well as issues relating to their campaign. The most important information may be aggregated in this top post for easy reference.

*Candidate Name:* Chris McDaniel
*Office Sought:* U.S. Senate
*Website:* http://www.chrismcdanielforsenate.com/
*Social Media:* https://twitter.com/CMForUSSenate
https://www.facebook.com/ChrisMcDanielForUSSenate
http://instagram.com/cmforussenate/#
http://www.youtube.com/user/CMForUSSenate/
http://vimeo.com/cmforussenate

*Candidate Profile: On the Issues*
Civil Liberties: [Rating TBD]
Constitutional Issues: [Rating TBD]
Economic Issues: [Rating TBD]
Foreign Policy: [Rating TBD]
Social Issues: [Rating TBD]
*Overall Issues Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Race Profile: Competition & Demographics*
State: Mississippi
District: na
Incumbent:
Other Primary Candidates: 
Non-Incumbent Candidates from Other Parties: 
Relevant poll numbers: None.
*Overall Race Profile Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Miscellaneous Pros/Cons*
Key strong points: 

Unknown points for further research:

Possible weak points:

Possible deal breakers:

*Overall Rating:*

----------


## CG1976

If Cochran retires, this guy should have a good shot

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

Endorsed by CFG and SCF.  That's good.  Cochran is supposed to decide by the end of the month whether or not he will run.  If he doesn't McDaniel will have an excellent shot at winning both the nomination and the general.  If Cochran does run, this is going to be a tough one, so I am not sure if I would jump into it with support.  I suppose, I'd have to see how the numbers look after the first of the year.

----------


## Okaloosa



----------


## Mr.NoSmile

Apparently the Post thinks McDaniel has a good shot:




> 1. Chris McDaniel: Of all the Republican senators facing primaries, Sen. Thad Cochran (R-Miss.) appears to face the toughest test right now. McDaniel raised $500,000 during his first 10 weeks in the race, more than Cochran raised in the fourth quarter of 2013. Of course, Cochran's got a much bigger war chest, but McDaniel, a state senator, has the support of national tea party groups like the Club for Growth and Senate Conservatives Fund, which should help him close the gap.


http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/...-gop-senators/

----------


## TaftFan

He is one of the few candidates I have ever seen who seriously and intellectually understands the writings of the Founders and classical economists. Read his Facebook statements for evidence of that.

This National Review article is worth posting: http://www.nationalreview.com/articl...onathan-strong

Snips:




> McDaniel’s proudest moment back home came when he tried to override a veto from Republican governor Haley Barbour — one of the GOP establishment’s eminent figures — to rein in the state’s aggressive use of eminent domain for redevelopment purposes.
> 
> Advertisement
> “Private property is one of the cornerstones of our Constitution. And if the government can take it arbitrarily for almost any purpose, then we are not truly a free people,” McDaniel tells me over breakfast in Washington, D.C.





> “We’ve seen this before. Whether it’s Eisenhower–Taft or Goldwater–Rockefeller or Reagan–Ford — this is a continuation of that fight. I’m a Reaganite. I’m a conservative. I believe in liberty. And like a lot of Mississippians, I’m frustrated. We’re not heading in the right direction,” he says.





> “In my soul I believe I’m first and foremost a Jeffersonian. I admire Taft, of course. I admire Goldwater. Reagan, obviously. I’m very interested in Austrian economics, whether it be Hayek or even earlier philosophers like Bastiat — philosophers that value freedom as opposed to statism,” he says .


He wrote two bills to get rid of ObamaCare in Mississippi: http://blog.tenthamendmentcenter.com...-of-obamacare/

----------


## Brian4Liberty

http://jenkuznicki.com/2014/05/look-...-thad-cochran/

----------


## Vanguard101

He got 100% on C4L as well.

----------


## William Tell

> He got 100% on C4L as well.


Yeah http://www.campaignforliberty.org/surveys2/?id=156

----------


## Aratus

if he like Dave Brat survives his GOP primary, as this fall looms...
 lets really rethink this neat, tidy idea & proposal most carefully!!!

----------


## Vanguard101

Should we have a Chris Mcdaniel forum page now?

----------

